# Who has applied at the in-person Premium Service Centre



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Some questions for those who have applied for FLR-M in-person at the Premium Service Centre.

I know you can book the appointment at least 45 days in advance.

But how soon can you pay for the IHS? I want to book an appointment for late next month.

Will it be fine to pay for the IHS a month in advance?

Also at what point during the booking process can you select which date you want to book?

Is it before you pay for the booking or after you pay? Because I've started completing the online booking form and there's no sign of the date selection yet. It's asking me to pay for the IHS to move onto the next step which is titled 'Pay' and after that is 'Download'.

Thanks


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

I have now paid £500 for the IHS.

BUT now it's telling me to pay for the FLR-M application fee of £993 as well online. I've completed the paper form and included my credit card details on the paper form.

I thought you don't pay for the FLR-M online if you're submitting the paper version.

It's telling me to pay a total of £1583 online. £590 + £993.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

If you are paying for a Premium Service Centre appointment, you don't need to fill in your credit cards details on the payment page. I would reprint that particular page and leave it blank. You pay for IHS, the visa fee and the appointment fee as part of the online process.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Read this:

https://www.gov.uk/ukvi-premium-service-centres/book-an-appointment


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

nyclon said:


> Read this:
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/ukvi-premium-service-centres/book-an-appointment


Oh yeah. I read that page but missed that part. Thanks.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

Been trying to book the appointment for the past few hours now. Selected the premium centre I want to book it at and all I keep getting is...



> *Page cannot be displayed*
> 
> There is a problem displaying this page - try again in a few minutes.
> 
> ...


Anyone else had or having this problem?


----------



## hippoman (Mar 20, 2017)

i.need.help said:


> Been trying to book the appointment for the past few hours now. Selected the premium centre I want to book it at and all I keep getting is...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else had or having this problem?


Maybe try a different web browser, or wait until Monday - I've noticed that technical issues seem to occur at the weekend, and then no one is working to sort them out.


----------



## i.need.help (Nov 20, 2014)

It's still not working! 

Will have to wait till tomorrow now and may have to call them, that's if they answer the phone.


----------



## Anonymous_80 (Jun 22, 2018)

Hi I am soon applying to renew my visa. I tried to do premium application by paying IHS but it dint show any slot until after the expiry date of my VISA. So, I abandoned it and started filling online form but I have not submitted it as yet. 

I found a lot on premium service today and took it. Hope my online application is no more counted as firstly I didn't submit it and secondly I paid for IHS, PSC fees and application fees for the premium application. Has someone gone though the same confusion (filled the online form due to unavailability of the PSC slot but later found the slot and booked it).


----------



## CallumHanlon (Sep 8, 2015)

i.need.help said:


> It's still not working!
> 
> Will have to wait till tomorrow now and may have to call them, that's if they answer the phone.


Did you manage to fix it? We have booked the appointment and paid all the fees, but when trying to login to the application to print it off we just get the same error message.

Trying to see how best to go about fixing it as the number on the site just keeps us on hold for 20 minutes before automatically hanging up!

Cheers


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Anonymous_80 said:


> Hi I am soon applying to renew my visa. I tried to do premium application by paying IHS but it dint show any slot until after the expiry date of my VISA. So, I abandoned it and started filling online form but I have not submitted it as yet.
> 
> I found a lot on premium service today and took it. Hope my online application is no more counted as firstly I didn't submit it and secondly I paid for IHS, PSC fees and application fees for the premium application. Has someone gone though the same confusion (filled the online form due to unavailability of the PSC slot but later found the slot and booked it).


I’m a bit confused! I thought you had to submit the online application form at the same time as booking the PSC appointment, and paying for everything? Can you not go back in to your account and, having paid, now submit the online form? The alternative would be to print out the application form and fill it in by hand.


----------



## Nicola193 (Sep 30, 2018)

I am having the same issue. Started form online, did not want to rush to complete it however did not want to miss out on booking an appointment. Form is still particularly completed, however we have since booked and paid for Appontment and fee and IHS all of which were confirmed a couple of weeks ago so we didn’t miss out on appointments. However now we’ve gone to submit online form and it’s trying to get us to pay again. Despite it all being linked to same email address and login etc. 
Did you just print off the form and fill it all out again by hand? 
Whole system is very frustrating!! 
Any help much appreciated  thanks in advance


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

That’s what you will have to do. Fill out paper form and submit it with all your supporting documents at your PSC.


----------



## Anonymous_80 (Jun 22, 2018)

Nicola
It is very confusing and very frustrating. My appointment date was 16th July and that was the day my visa was expiry as well. Must say, it was very very stressful time specially when things are not clear from the their very own govt. website. Anyways, so I started out by filling the online form and at the same time I thought I can book my appointment. But when I was trying to book my appointment, it wont let me go ahead unless I pay my IHS. So, I paid the Health surcharge and tried to book the slot. However, I noticed that when I am opening the PSC appointment application page and online application page, it is telling me that I have two applications opened, I couldn't understand how I have two applications. I called the number given on the website to ask my query and they told me that you don't fill the online application form if you are going to apply in Person, for PSC appointments I have to fill the paper version of the FLRM. They said that as long as I have not hit the "Submit" button on the online application form, I am ok to proceed with the in-person, otherwise they are considered two separate applications. Luckily, I had not submitted the online application and abandoned. I just booked my slot for PSC and filled the LATEST paper version from their govt. website. Hope it helps.


----------



## Anonymous_80 (Jun 22, 2018)

Gosh, my typing was a bit quick. I am re-reading my own message. Sorry if some sentences are not making sense. 

One thing, I read in June 2018 that things are going to change from September or October 2018. Home office was going to outsource the visa work to a third party and that there will be no thing like in-person appointment. They will check the originals and give it back to you at the time of visa submission. I am not sure if the new system is in place yet. You might want to check into this by calling the UKVI helpline number


----------



## Anonymous_80 (Jun 22, 2018)

Whatshouldwedo said:


> I’m a bit confused! I thought you had to submit the online application form at the same time as booking the PSC appointment, and paying for everything? Can you not go back in to your account and, having paid, now submit the online form? The alternative would be to print out the application form and fill it in by hand.


Thanks, my visa is already done. I never submitted the online application form. I think it gets automatically deleted from the system if it's submitted. I managed to get a slot on the day my visa was expiring. I wont be doing it next time though (same day visa appointment as the visa expiry day), it was so stressful as they changed the form on the Friday, the 13th July 2018 and my appointment was on Monday, the 16th July 2018. If I had not noticed that they have updated the paper version, my application would have been rejected as it is clearly written on the first page of FLR (M) that the form should be the latest version. So, I printed out an 80 plus page FLR (m) form again and filled it again and submitted it on Monday. Phew..And my visa was granted.


----------



## Anonymous_80 (Jun 22, 2018)

Anonymous_80 said:


> Thanks, my visa is already done. I never submitted the online application form. I think it gets automatically deleted from the system if it's submitted. I managed to get a slot on the day my visa was expiring. I wont be doing it next time though (same day visa appointment as the visa expiry day), it was so stressful as they changed the form on the Friday, the 13th July 2018 and my appointment was on Monday, the 16th July 2018. If I had not noticed that they have updated the paper version, my application would have been rejected as it is clearly written on the first page of FLR (M) that the form should be the latest version. So, I printed out an 80 plus page FLR (m) form again and filled it again and submitted it on Monday. Phew..And my visa was granted.



Mistake: I think it gets automatically deleted from the system if it's NOT submitted.


----------



## Nicola193 (Sep 30, 2018)

Thanks for your help. I’ll do the printed form! Online one not submitted so should be ok. Thank you.


----------

